# Help Identify This Bike



## FATE (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## FATE (Jun 9, 2007)

Is This Bike That Rare That Not One Person Knows ???  Wow///

Fate


----------



## JO BO (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Fate;  It's a Schwinn girls/ladies. By the accompanied serial number chart in this forum it was manufactured on November 7, 1949. The model designation was an Admiral indicated by your headbadge. Looks like it has had "Admiral" care as well. You have a nice bike. They are fairly common but desirable to most. JO BO


----------



## FATE (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks For The Info .  I Had Somebody Tell Me That It Was  A 1949 Admiral Schwinn Hornett. What Do You Think ?
Fate


----------



## kunzog (Jun 12, 2007)

Very possible it is a Schwinn Hornet Memory Lane has Hornet decals if you want to put one on the chainguard. http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## elginkid (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't think the bike originally had a decal on the chainguard though.  I have the same bike from 1950, and it didn't have hornet decals.  It's pretty much, or is the postwar DX, before they named it "hornet" instead of something like "budget equipped model."


----------

